# My 12x12x12 Viv



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

Freshly planted with all emersed aquatic plants. plants include:
-riccia
-flame moss
-singapore moss
-Lobelia cardinalis
-unknown
-Nesaea trifola
-Anubias barteri
-Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'
-Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

specs:
Temp- High 73 Low 68
Humidity- High 99 Low 85
Lighting- 150w 6700k CFL
Substrate- Eco-Earth, leaf litter, and crushed charcoal


Not sure on what im gonna put in there, but im going to let it grow in and give the aquatics a chance to transform to the emergent state. anyway, here is a pic from last night:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

You need to unzip that file and upload it to a gallery of sometime before posting it on here.

I dont know about some people on here but I would assume most arent gonna download a pic just to unzip and view it.

I very much look forward to seeing your viv 

Todd


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

crap!!! lol


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

It looks nice! It will look cool to see all the emergent forms of those plants. For inhabitants I definitely wouldn't consider darts, it's way to small for any species.


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

thats what ive heard. thumbnails were my first thought but they can get territorial. maybe a mantis?


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry for the pic quality. cell phone. i dont own a camera yet


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I wouldnt put darts in there just based on the design .. tho I like the basic design alot.


Definitly remove the Lobelia cardinalis as that is a North American native and will need a dormant season

Some of the others Im totally unfamiliar with so I cant offer any foresight into.


Todd


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

oddball said:


> thats what ive heard. thumbnails were my first thought but they can get territorial. maybe a mantis?


no on both acounts, thumbs can be but that isnt the problem here, the tank sie and space is. and No, i dont think a mantis would either.

Fire belly toads, floating frogs, or newts would be good


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought about that. looks like it will go back to the aquarium. maybe ill put an orchid of some sort there


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

HunterB said:


> no on both acounts, thumbs can be but that isnt the problem here, the tank sie and space is. and No, i dont think a mantis would either.
> 
> Fire belly toads, floating frogs, or newts would be good


just did some research on different mantis sp. and 1- its not warm enough 2- it TO humid 3- its to small....... hmmmmm. maybe a pair of small newts. like the native eastern spotted newt. floating frogs are cool, but i dont have enough water (> 0.25'') tho i could make the low area a big pool . I dont really like FBT as there to common for my taste


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

what do you think obout bumblebee toads????? I'm running out of ideas!!!! why does zoomed even make these this size?? did you see the new 8x8x8 cube!!!!!!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

What about a pink toe tarantula? You'd have to lower the humidity though.


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

the viv needs to maintain a very high humidity level for the emersed aquatic plants to live.......i really like tarrantulas to


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

oddball said:


> what do you think obout bumblebee toads????? I'm running out of ideas!!!! why does zoomed even make these this size?? did you see the new 8x8x8 cube!!!!!!


 The smaller Exo Terras can be used for smaller arachnids or for "rearing up."


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

ok floating frogs are out! there native to Indanesia. thats by the equator!!!! my viv is WAY to cold


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

oddball said:


> the viv needs to maintain a very high humidity level for the emersed aquatic plants to live.......i really like tarrantulas to


Then it sounds like you have a choice to make. A viv dedicated to plants that thrive in high humidity, which I'd research orchids, or lower the humidity to 50-60% to accomindate the pink toe. Researching goes a long way.


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

or sell it for a bigger one....


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

oddball said:


> or sell it for a bigger one....


Haha! That works too. I'm in the planning stage for another viv. At the moment, I'm having trouble deciding on tank sizes.


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

i also have a 75 gallo (48x19x20) in my garage.......its missing the center brace so it cannot be filled all the way......hhhhmmmmm..........


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

You know if I had these demensions, I'd keep it personally and devote a full frontal plant-only viv. For a low depth, you do have a fair amount of options for at least 1 "stunner" plant as the main focus. Also, these make great additions to an office on a desk for example.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Centerbrace, shmatterbrace. 

Just don't make a pond if you're afraid it can't hold water anymore. 75 gals are waaayyy too much fun to play with.
y
Looked at your original post. Holy crap! With that amount of light you should be able to keep any high light loving plants.


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

ya i think im going to start to work on it tomarrow!!! i think i will keep the 12 cube and replant it with carnivorus plants. time to start a 75 viv journal!!!!


----------



## oddball (Jan 31, 2011)

i ve got a TON of inspiration from this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

oddball said:


> ya i think im going to start to work on it tomarrow!!! i think i will keep the 12 cube and replant it with carnivorus plants. time to start a 75 viv journal!!!!


 Make sure you really do your research for CPs and do not do north american CPs as they will require a dorment period of 3-8 months pending of type. CPs need full sun for 12-14 hours but with your light I think they will do just fine and also in the very high humidity. Read up on Sundews, my favorites! With the correct soil mix and using only RO or distilled or rain water, to water them, you should be good to go. CPs will not grow in Eco Earth from my personal experiece. It burned the roots. Use sphagnum-peat moss soil instead. Luck with both vivs!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Definitly remove the Lobelia cardinalis as that is a North American native and will need a dormant season
> 
> Todd


Lobelia cardinalis, in it's submerged form, can grow indefinitely at tropical aquarium temperature ranges. I don't believe dormancy is a necessity for this plant in it's emergent state. The fact that it is farmed en masse in Florida and Southeast Asia for the aquarium trade also lends credence to this assumption. 

I like the layout, Oddball!


----------

